
Truth: A Love Story - onuralp
https://www.harvardmagazine.com/2019/07/dna-testing-schreiber
======
sah2ed
Reminds of a story from 5 years ago [0] about a biologist that caused his
parents to get divorced after he shared the results of his genetic testing.

His lesson: 23andMe kits are essentially an advanced form of paternity
testing.

[0]: [https://www.vox.com/2014/9/9/5975653/with-genetic-
testing-i-...](https://www.vox.com/2014/9/9/5975653/with-genetic-testing-i-
gave-my-parents-the-gift-of-divorce-23andme)

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I have thought of this possibility if I ever did genetic testing, finding out
about different parentage could be shocking. It would be interesting to know
about. I also shudder at the fact that it's yet another way for the government
to track everyone. Probably almost everyone has enough other people already
sequenced that we have almost total coverage already.

------
RyJones
I found a sister this way. We both happened to move to the West coast; about
two hours drive apart. 10/10 would do again

------
jacobush
So beautifully written

------
nixarian
Paternity testing should be mandatory at the birth of the child. Adultery is
socially destabilizing, and should be discouraged.

~~~
kanaba
Awareness of adultery seems to be the societally-destabilizing part of that
concept.

